# Sneek peek



## jciotti (Aug 14, 2007)

Just a quick glimpse of what I'm doing at home.

Have not named it yet. Tank is 3 weeks old and 1 week after first trimming. I think I will keep this scape for a while, it has grown on me.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Looks good John! I like the moss attached to the piece of wood.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

... must see more.....


----------



## jciotti (Aug 14, 2007)

Another bit of an angle shot.










Thanks, I have always been a sucker for mosses. I have a few small tanks going right now all filled with different types of moss.


----------



## jciotti (Aug 14, 2007)

I will put up some more photos once the stems grow out. This was one of those making lemonade tanks. I just had some left over clippings and threw it together.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice... love the random stem here or there just about the height of the mosses.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Oh you might as well show us the whole thing!


----------



## jciotti (Aug 14, 2007)

In good time!

The randomness is that wabi sabi style that I draw a lot of inspiration from. Untamed nature being wild behind glass.


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

B E A utiful!


----------



## jciotti (Aug 14, 2007)

gravy9-

Thank you very much for the all too kind of a word. Hopefully it really will be beautiful once it matures.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

looking good bud, you better show a full shot here once it matures


----------



## ghengis (Jun 11, 2008)

Looks real nice!

FTS??


----------



## jciotti (Aug 14, 2007)

FTS once it matures.

I will Also get a full tank shot when I figure out why my reds are being lost when I take my RAW photos into CS3!?!? The photos become significantly less saturated and dull. Maybe it is time to upgrade to CS4 and they have it fixed.


----------



## screename (Jan 4, 2005)

Youre such a tease.


----------



## jciotti (Aug 14, 2007)

I get that sometimes, but not from guys on the internet holding huge fish.

Screename is the greatest screename ever LOL I wish I thought of that.


----------



## screename (Jan 4, 2005)

Lol thanks, did you end up going to the NASH meeting?


----------



## jciotti (Aug 14, 2007)

Yea, I see you didn't...


----------



## jciotti (Aug 14, 2007)

So I took some more preview pics. The tank is still coming back into form from its last trim. Almost ready for its final shot, another trimming maybe?


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Beautiful John!

Do you mind sharing some pearls of wisdom? What kind of moss and how did you manage to "train" the moss to grow like that from the driftwood? It looks like the green branches of christmas tree, neat yet natural. On the other hand, my moss on driftwood ends up look like Bob Marley with a bad haircut :hippie:!


----------



## jciotti (Aug 14, 2007)

Well my friend, there are a few things I do to keep my moss like that.

First thing is to make sure you tie your moss onto the wood evenly and imagine it grown out. Envision it in its future state, more towards its final photograph. 

Second, keep your moss tight. Once the moss grows out and you can see it attached cut it down low. Keep the moss short until it is full. Thin moss is spindly moss, we don't like spindly moss!

Thirdly keep it clean! Turkey baste or pat your moss with tweezers. Do not let algae build up in it and allow the base to die. The base is what keeps it attached correctly. 

Lastly, keep your moss in shape and train it. I cut my moss low to a bit longer from top to bottom. The higher moss grows faster and the lower moss grows slower. This way the light from the top doesn't block out the plant at the bottom and keeps it nice and even. 

And that would be how I get my moss to grow in the fashion you mentioned, I allow it to. Most people unknowingly don't allow their plants to grow out in a natural way because of their lack of maintenance or no for thought.

Best of luck with your moss and let me know if you need any help. 

Oh and use ADA curved scissors.


----------



## jciotti (Aug 14, 2007)

I forgot to mention that this moss was from Amano back in 2006/2008 AGA convention if I am not mistaken.


----------



## jciotti (Aug 14, 2007)

I will just do a write up or tutorial on a how to for a few different plant trimming and planting techniques. 

Let me give a shout out to some of the guys at APC.


----------



## pepperonihead (Nov 25, 2004)

Very nice John. As always. 
When you visiting Cali again?


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

jciotti said:


> I forgot to mention that this moss was from Amano back in 2006/2008 AGA convention if I am not mistaken.


Thanks for the tip John! Looks like I need to do some retrimming and retying next weekend!

The moss I am using was purchased from Aqua Forest in SF. It was labeled as "Amano" moss. I am guessing its willow moss but I don't know for certain. I have given some to several NASH members, not sure if they have a better ID.


----------



## jciotti (Aug 14, 2007)

I will be in California next Thursday the 12th through Monday the 16th. 

I may have a short period of time open but that is a very large MAYBE.

Feel free to give me a call or drop me your number and I will see what happens when I'm out that way.


----------



## jciotti (Aug 14, 2007)

Get to trimming, time is wasting! I would help you with the trimming and tying but I will be out of town. I need some photos as well. If you want to hold off for another week please let me know if you would like your photos used.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

jciotti said:


> Get to trimming, time is wasting! I would help you with the trimming and tying but I will be out of town. I need some photos as well. If you want to hold off for another week please let me know if you would like your photos used.


Thanks for the offer John! I can do a a trim when I get back in town this Sun afternoon so it won't be even more overgrown. No problem at all if you want do a take pics to illustrate the "extreme makeover".


----------



## NowMed (Feb 10, 2009)

Wheres that one smily that sums up your tank...... found it .. :jaw:


SO NICE!!!!!!! your tank is very clean, well organized and healthy


----------



## jciotti (Aug 14, 2007)

NowMed- Thank you very much. I really like to keep things clean and well organized not only in my aquarium but in my every day life as well. It seems to me that it makes things much more simple.


----------



## Overallgal (Dec 24, 2006)

Hiya John, I love your tank. I also just saw your post on SCAPE, that's how I know about you're in CA so I'm gonna give you a call. 

Darlene


----------



## jciotti (Aug 14, 2007)

Everyone is keeping tabs on me LOL!

Darlene- Hopefully I will see you soon. Give me a call, I should be in the area on Friday the 13th (submit spooky noise here)!!!!! I will be in San Diego early in the morning then have a photo shoot around noon in Temecula.


----------



## NowMed (Feb 10, 2009)

jciotti said:


> NowMed- Thank you very much. I really like to keep things clean and well organized not only in my aquarium but in my every day life as well. It seems to me that it makes things much more simple.


I am the same way, it makes a difference.

Well, its Friday the 13th (submit spooky noise here..haha) Cant wait for an update!!!


----------



## jciotti (Aug 14, 2007)

So I got back from LA and things became very busy, too busy for my liking. But anyway I hacked the tank way down and got everything all trimmed up, then didn't touch the thing for weeks. All my shrimp jumped out while on vacation and I have not put any back in. So this is about 3 weeks (somewhere around there) now with no trimming and the tank looks horrible.

Figured I'd post a picture then trim this thing up tonight. I will have a trimmed picture in the next day or so. I sure hope I can bring this tank back from this mess. =l


----------



## jciotti (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## jciotti (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh and a cat that was over visiting broke my intake line so I'm using the ghetto green pipe.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

even the 'jungle' look appears well maintained 

You certainly got your work cut out for you - no pun intended. Keep us updated on the progress....


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

Very nice tank!
How did your cat break your intake line?


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

I know this smiley was already used to describe your tank but,:jaw: I couldn't find any better suited. I am looking forward to your trimming and planting tutorial!


----------



## jciotti (Aug 14, 2007)

The cat jumped on the filter and pulled the intake line down on the tank. Lesson learned, don't let cats in the house.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I got to see this tank in person this past weekend all pruned up. It's really pretty.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Drinda, I think this is a different tank. The one at ADG looked different doesn't it?

Anyhow, Looks good John. Are you trying to achieve a bushy look in the back? I think a couple more trimmings on the moss and stems and this will look good.


----------



## jciotti (Aug 14, 2007)

I am trying to get that sort of bushy un tammed look.

Yes this is a different aquarium then the one that you had seen at ADG. I will post pictures of that tank soon.

Thanks again guys for the kind words and for checking out the thread.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Hey John you and your tank are in the April 2009 issue of the Aqua Journal. Mike and Jeff are there too. Page 44.

The mini looks pretty good in the background! The mini at the store was lookin' fine today too!


----------



## jciotti (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh yea, thanks!

I took that picture of Mike and Jeff for AquaJournal. I wasn't sure how many people actually have AJ in the states. Do you have a pic of it? You should post it up!

I really am on a mini craze, I am going to work with these for a while before I go back to larger tanks. There is just something so personal and intimate about these little aquariums.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

So silly of me. Now that you mention it I realize my mistake. There was much more DW in the tank I saw. There are some similarities though. I'm not completely ditzy! (Ok, no debate on that please! )


----------

